# Is my Piranha dead or alive?



## rel (Aug 25, 2003)

Today i my motha called me and said my smallest cariba was dead. SO i rushed home and when i got there my piranha was floating at the top of the tank in the leaves like he was dead. wen i tried 2 take him out with the net he jumped back into the water. He was still alive. No scars from fightin over than the ones he had and no signs of sickness. So i left him alone. About 5 minutes later i came back in the room and he was floating on his side at the top of the tank like he was dead. I dnt know wats wrong wit this fich but, he could fool anyone to believe that he dead. Could anyone tell me wats wrong with him


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

one he might be playing dead
or 2 he might be dying
is he breathing heavy
fins ok
no ich on him

got pics


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

piranhas play dead as a defense mechanisim

he might have bee spoked, or scared by other p's or people around the tank


----------



## rel (Aug 25, 2003)

*i put him in a different tank. Should i give him some Melafix or Primafix*


----------



## rel (Aug 25, 2003)

What is bee spo0ked


----------

